# противоречащие точки зрения в отношении правильного подхода



## Kolridg

Первый вариант перевода точно правильный. А вот насчет второго немного сомневаюсь. Отражен ли тот же смысл?

1. В культуре существуют противоречащие точки зрения *в отношении того, какой подход* к решению собственных или чужих психологических проблем *является правильным.*

2. В культуре существуют противоречащие точки зрения *в отношении правильного подхода* к решению собственных или чужих психологических проблем.

Оригинал:
In the culture there are conflicting points of view about the proper approach to dealing with one's own or others' psychological problems.


----------



## Maroseika

Противоречащие чему? Можно быть, вы имели в виду противоречивые?
И второй вариант действительно двусмысленный: как будто правильный подход известен всем, только относятся к нему по-разному.


----------



## pimlicodude

Kolridg said:


> Первый вариант перевода точно правильный. А вот насчет второго немного сомневаюсь. Отражен ли тот же смысл?
> 
> 1. В культуре существуют противоречащие точки зрения *в отношении того, какой подход* к решению собственных или чужих психологических проблем *является правильным.*
> 
> 2. В культуре существуют противоречащие точки зрения *в отношении правильного подхода* к решению собственных или чужих психологических проблем.
> 
> Оригинал:
> In the culture there are conflicting points of view about the proper approach to dealing with one's own or others' psychological problems.


Колридж, может быть не имею права ответить на такое сообщение, явно направленное носителям, но ветвь октрыта всем, итак отвечу.
Первый вариант звучит, как Маросейка мне сказал в другой ветве о (тогда, когда), тяжеловесно. Конечно, это хороший русский язык - но всегда ли говорили русские крестьяне таким образом (о том, как; тогда, когда; о том, к чему итд), или возможно что возник какой-то translationese при контакте с другими европейскими языками? Когда читаем английский язык 19ого века, иногда приходит к тебе в голову мысль что тогда они писали тип анлийского языка с Latinate substratum, значит использовались только теми конструкциями которые прямо переводились на латынь. В чём проблема со вторым вариантом, который является прямым переводом с английского? (с "противоречивый", конечно - я часто натыкался на этом слове у Солженицына.)


----------



## Rosett

Думаю, что лучше перевести _proper_ как _надлежащий_. «Дословный» перевод других замечаний не вызывает. Первый вариант неоправданно перегружен лишними конструкциями, затрудняющими быстрое восприятие.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Kolridg said:


> к решению собственных или чужих психологических проблем


А есть еще какие-то третьи психологические проблемы, что вы явно указываете эти два их вида?


----------



## Kolridg

Pimlicodude, второй вариант мне, конечно, тоже больше нравится, просто решил проверить, как говорится. Только не путайте "противоречивый" и "противоречащий". Противоречивая точка зрения -- та, в которой есть противоречия, т.е. какие-то ее аргументы противоречат другим ее же аргументам. Инными словами, такая точка зрения противоречит сама себе. А противоречащая точка зрения -- это когда она противоречит какой-то другой точке зрения. А так, конечно, интересно насчет подхода к переводу, который вы описываете, но я всегда проверяю, т.к. иногда без перехода в какие-то длинные конструкции английский все-таки на русский не перевести, как бы ни хотелось.


----------



## Kolridg

GCRaistlin said:


> А есть еще какие-то третьи психологические проблемы, что вы явно указываете эти два их вида?


Честно говоря, сам не совсем понимаю к чему такая точность. Вероятно, автор хотел сделать акцент в этом вступлении на том, что последующая научная дискуссия может быть адресована широкому кругу интересующихся проблемами растройства психики, т.е. не только докторам, специалистам, но и тем людям, которые сами пытаются решить свои проблемы. Беседа между учеными в этом материале идет в том числе и о глобальных психологических проблемах человечества, выдвигаются идеи доступные в реализации для каждого человека.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Kolridg said:


> сам не совсем понимаю к чему такая точность.


Так и выкидывайте смело. Если уж переводящий не понимает, то читающий тем более не поймёт.


----------



## Kolridg

Maroseika said:


> Противоречащие чему? Можно быть, вы имели в виду противоречивые?
> И второй вариант действительно двусмысленный: как будто правильный подход известен всем, только относятся к нему по-разному.


Противоречащие друг другу. Последующая беседа будет происходить между несколькими учеными, предлагающими разные подходы к психическим проблемам. Думаю, что в случае с "противоречивый" оригинал бы звучал как "controversial points of view", а не "conflicting points view". Попробую все-таки остановиться на втором варианте, вроде понятно о чем идет речь в нем, даже если звучит он немного странновато.


----------



## pimlicodude

противоположные точки зрения?


----------



## pimlicodude

In the culture тоже трудно понять. Здесь у нас THE culture с артиклем, но в какой культуре? Кажется, автор пишет целый ряд клише. Что это означает здесь? В нашей культуре? В современной культуре? В западной культуре?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Kolridg said:


> Противоречащие друг другу


Тогда почему вы опускаете "друг другу"?



Kolridg said:


> Попробую все-таки остановиться на втором варианте, вроде понятно о чем идет речь в нем, даже если звучит он немного странновато.


Он звучит не странновато, а попросту плохо. И внимание при чтении концентрируется именно на этом, а не на том, о чём идёт речь.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Kolridg said:


> в случае с "противоречивый" оригинал бы звучал как "controversial points of view", а не "conflicting points view"


Вы напрасно полагаете, что у каждого английского слова есть точно соответствующее ему русское, и наоборот. Переводится всегда смысл, а не слова. _Противоречащие друг другу _и есть _противоречивые._


----------



## pimlicodude

How did you translate the word "the" in "in the culture"?


----------



## Kolridg

pimlicodude said:


> How did you translate the word "the" in "in the culture"?


Do you mean I should have translated this phrase as "в *этой* культуре"? I am not sure that I should translate this article "the" because no specific culture was mentioned in the text going before.


----------



## pimlicodude

Kolridg said:


> Do you mean I should have translated this phrase as "в *этой* культуре"? I am not sure that I should translate this article "the" because no specific culture was mentioned in the text going before.


Yet the word "the" is meaningful in English, and does suggest a specific culture. It reminds you of the way climate change activists always talk of "the science", e.g. "we should listen to the science", and not just "science". This is a novel way of talking that suggests there is only one correct view, i.e. "the agreed scientific point of view that no-one should challenge". I think "in the culture" means "in modern culture".


----------



## Kolridg

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы напрасно полагаете, что у каждого английского слова есть точно соответствующее ему русское, и наоборот. Переводится всегда смысл, а не слова. _Противоречащие друг другу _и есть _противоречивые._


Да, вы правы, здесь можно было бы использовать "противоречивые" в значении "противоречащие", спасибо за то, что обратили внимание. Мне нравился вариант "противоречивый" больше с самого начала, но я от него отказался, так как боялся, что читатель может понять это слово в другом значении. Хотя теперь понимаю, что воспринять его в другом значении там невозможно, если только может быть через чур постараться.


----------



## pimlicodude

Kolridg said:


> Do you mean I should have translated this phrase as "в *этой* культуре"? I am not sure that I should translate this article "the" because no specific culture was mentioned in the text going before.


в образовавшейся культуре???

* чересчур


----------



## Maroseika

Kolridg said:


> Pimlicodude, второй вариант мне, конечно, тоже больше нравится, просто решил проверить, как говорится. Только не путайте "противоречивый" и "противоречащий". Противоречивая точка зрения -- та, в которой есть противоречия, т.е. какие-то ее аргументы противоречат другим ее же аргументам. Инными словами, такая точка зрения противоречит сама себе. А противоречащая точка зрения -- это когда она противоречит какой-то другой точке зрения.


Если хочется использовать "противоречащие", придется уточнить, чему они противоречат (например, противоречащие друг другу). Однако область использования слова "противоречивый" далеко не так узка. С существительным во множественном числе оно часто подразумевает противоречие между единичными сущностями, выраженными этими существительными, то есть их крайнюю разнородность, а вовсе не внутреннюю противоречивость каждой из них:

Из беглых расспросов и из рассказов офицеров, участвовавших в бою морских батальонов, Корнилов уже успел составить себе понятие о действиях различных полков, несмотря на то что в Севастополе носились на этот счет самые противоречивые слухи. [М. М. Филиппов. Осажденный Севастополь (1889)]

Очевидно, однако, что если мы можем найти удовлетворение только в благе, сочетающем эти разнородные и как будто противоречивые черты, то мы подразумеваем под ним нечто, по крайней мере, мыслимое и, в этом смысле, возможное. [С. Л. Франк. Смысл жизни (1925)]    

Вместе с тем, не желая попасть в положение нападающей стороны и тем нарушить условия строго оборонительного договора с Англией, французское правительство было вынуждено на следующий день, 30 июля, принять даже такие противоречивые меры, как мобилизация пяти пограничных корпусов и одновременный отход их передовых частей на десять километров от германской границы. [А. А. Игнатьев. Пятьдесят лет в строю. Кн. 4 (1947-1953)]

Отсюда и противоречивые отзывы о его внешнем облике, трудноуловимом для статического портрета. [Эмма Герштейн. Вблизи поэта (1985-1999)]


----------



## Kolridg

pimlicodude said:


> в образовавшейся культуре???
> 
> * чересчур


Думаю, "в этой" тоже нормально звучит. Часто можно услышать такую фразу, как например, "В _этом_ мире не осталось места для (чего-либо)". Единственное, это тогда будет "In this world", а не "in the world", если на английском, но кажется, смысл тот же?


----------



## pimlicodude

Kolridg said:


> Думаю, "в этой" тоже нормально звучит. Часто можно услышать такую фразу, как например, "В _этом_ мире не осталось места для (чего-либо)". Единственное, это тогда будет "In this world", а не "in the world", если на английском, но кажется, смысл тот же?


In the world ведёт к вопросу, в каком мире? Я бы предпочитал in the world we live in. Если "в этой культуре" нормально звучит по-русски, то это и будет надлежащий перевод.


----------



## Kolridg

pimlicodude said:


> Если "в этой культуре" нормально звучит по-русски, то это и будет надлежащий перевод.


В конце концов пришлось перевести как "в современной культуре". Просто и понятно. "В этой" нормально идет когда говорим "В этом мире..", затрудняюсь объяснить почему, но это так. Еще пробовал "в сложившейся", но это тяжеловато звучит в данном материале, на мой взгляд, хотя и правильно в отношении "культуры".


----------



## nizzebro

В культуре существуют разногласия в отношении того, какой подход к решению собственных или чужих психологических проблем является правильным.



pimlicodude said:


> Первый вариант звучит, как Маросейка мне сказал в другой ветве о (тогда, когда), тяжеловесно. Конечно, это хороший русский язык - но всегда ли говорили русские крестьяне таким образом (о том, как; тогда, когда; о том, к чему итд), или возможно что возник какой-то translationese при контакте с другими европейскими языками?


"Тогда, когда" избыточно только потому, что это ссылка на элемент одной и той же категории "момент времени" - и при этом, избыточно не всегда, т.к. иногда нужен эмфазис: "только/именно тогда, когда...".

"В отношении правильного подхода" чисто синтаксически порождает двусмысленность - как если бы этот подход был заведомо правильным, но по нему были какие-то разногласия. Вопросом же является не подход как понятие, а выбор из  разных подходов.

Потому "в отношении, того, какой подход является правильным" - неизбежно лучший вариант в плане определённости и связности, какой бы длинной не была эта конструкция.


----------



## Kolridg

nizzebro said:


> Потому "в отношении, того, какой подход является правильным" - неизбежно лучший вариант в плане определённости и связности, какой бы длинной не была эта конструкция.


Да. В конце концов к нему и пришел.


----------



## Kolridg

Pimlicodude, could you please tell how you as a native speaker takes "the" in the next sentences which are actually titles of youtube videos? I just can't understand from where you derive sense like "образовавшаяся" (культура), and possibly "человеческий" (ум, мозг) in the titles below if there is no preceding context and article "the" just conveys sesnse that concrete object is meant after it? I sent you links to these videos in PM since youtube links are not allowed on Wordeference.

Can "the" mind empty itself of time?
Can "the" brain be aware of its limitations?


----------



## pimlicodude

Kolridg said:


> Pimlicodude, could you please tell how you as a native speaker takes "the" in the next sentences which are actually titles of youtube videos? I just can't understand from where you derive sense like "образовавшаяся" (культура), and possibly "человеческий" (ум, мозг) in the titles below if there is no preceding context and article "the" just conveys sesnse that concrete object is meant after it? I sent you links to these videos in PM since youtube links are not allowed on Wordeference.
> 
> Can "the" mind empty itself of time?
> Can "the" brain be aware of its limitations?


Well, yes, the human mind, the human brain. The mind/brain in general - not just one person's mind/brain.


----------



## Kolridg

pimlicodude said:


> Well, yes, the human mind, the human brain. The mind/brain in general - not just one person's mind/brain.


Well, there is a video with the same speaker with the title "*A mind* which is free of the me". Doesn't "A mind" suggest "mind in general" alike "the mind" does? This is confusing.


----------



## pimlicodude

Kolridg said:


> Well, there is a video with the same speaker with the title "*A mind* which is free of the me". Doesn't "A mind" suggest "mind in general" alike "the mind" does? This is confusing.


No. And it should be "a mind THAT is free of the me". It means that you can imagine a mind that is no longer captivated by the ego or the sense of self. That is a mind - a mental state - that could be achieved. It is not a statement about the human mind in general. But I think there is a great expertise in the English forum, where the long-term posters are used to discussing these nuances. Maybe you can see what they say?


----------

